# Fused plug quandry



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

I now have a m/h with 'continental' 2 pin sockets (with earth)

I have a range of electrical bits and bobs (that are only used in the camper) with UK 3 pin UK, fused, plugs.

OK so far, but the camper's sockets all have a spring loaded flap that has to be lifted to insert the plug. Snag is that the flap prevents me from using an adaptery-thing.

So, any disaster type consequences likely if I were to remove the fused plugs and replace with unfused 2-pin ??

800/1200/2000w Fan heater
800w kettle
Hair drier
hair clippers


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The problem I can see is that the item will no longer be fused !!!

RCD's and fuses fulfill totally seperate functions so any appliance still needs to be fused !!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Remove the flap and use your adaptor thingy

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Take a UK very short extension lead with say two or three sockets on it, take off the plug in that extension lead and replace it with the continental 2 pin + earth plug.

Then you can plug the extension lead in and then plug your UK item into the UK sockets, they are still fuse protected. The plug will go into your socket as you are only inserting a plug.

If you do not have a 2 pin + earth plug as needed, let me know URGENTLY - we are coming to the UK on Monday and could easily post you one.......

Only the UK insists on fuses, the trips used e.g. in France work as an RCD and overload protection, so if you removed the fused plugs and fitted a continental plug you would have the same set-up as if you had purchased it in France.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Why not just change the outlet sockets for UK three pin versions?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just about what Dave said but most of Europe does quite well using appliance with no discrete fuse, so why not you?
Your van will most likely be fitted with an RCD device which protects both live and neutral, so that covers the safety side of things (which a plug fuse will and does not), the consumer unit will normally house one or more mini circuit breakers which do the job of a fuse although nor for individual appliance only the leg that it supplies.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Ted, changing the sockets is a can of worms, there are 6, and difficult to access some of them.

I 'spose my real question is *why* UK devices are individually fused.

I could to to Leyroy Merlin next week and get a whole set of new appliances, not of which would be fused. Would there be any difference, electrically, between IK and French specs of the same product ?


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

My previous Pilote had a different problem - UK spec, UK sockets - but all mounted upside down ......

Sorry Dave, but I'm trying to avoid rat's nests. It will be unavoidable for charging laptops tho' and I already have such an extn lead


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I have those in may van and I also removed the flaps. It was easy. A small metal pin at the top with a spring. Slide it out and the flap comes away. Then the UK adapter will fit straight in.

I believe the reason we have fused plugs is something to do with that we have ring mains (which is cheaper to install and the load is distributed across the ring) and most european homes don't, they have a star type install which means each socket is on a separate wire connection and thus the protection for that socket is on the consumer unit.

Not all euro sockets are the same. An oven for instance sometimes has a larger round plug with 3 pins in a row.

I may have recalled this wrongly but I originally trained as an electrician (but went into electronics instead) when first left school and this is what I recall from then.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > Only the UK insists on fuses, the trips used e.g. in France work as an RCD and overload protection,
> ...


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Nigel, basically you're correct the appliances will be essentially the same.
UK circuits are ring mains often protected by a high amperage fuse or mini c.b. which will cope / cater for a number of socket outlets each with the potential of 13 amp.
European ones are spurs with up to 5 socket outlets per spur which will be protected with smaller fuse or mini c.b. designed to offer protection should a device fail to earth (or neutral).
The theory being the higher current carrying potential of a ring main requires local short circuit protection, whereas the spur will rely on a smaller protective device for the leg.

In older French houses where they often had a power 2 pin socket adjacent to a light switch they had a replaceable fuse wire link within.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Put the adaptor and the plug in upside down, so the flap doesn't interfere.

Continental plugs (and sockets) have the earth top and bottom, not just top as in the UK.

This is also why talk of "Reversed polarity"in Europe is nonsense!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Easyriders, there are several styles of "European" sockets, the ones you describe are common to German built vehicles, French built ones tend to have French style ones fitted which have an actual earth pin on the socket, rather than the "reversible" ones you describe.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

My thinking is that this is a continental spec van, built to conform to a common standard. Of which several thousands are produced each year and used without electrocuting or incinerating the users, ergo must be intrinsically safe.

I'll be buying some plugs next week, methinks ...

PS: they are 'reversible' having the 'springy' earth contact top and bottom - I do prefer the ones with a central earth pin tho '


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the same German outlets as you Subfiver.
Most of my appliances are French and fit but the odd one requires a 13 amp adaptor like yours. 
There must be 100 different styles of UK to Euro adaptors around. Just keep trying until you find one that fits.
We keep dozens for UK visitors who forget.

Ray.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with Raynipper, keep looking and you will find UK to Euro that stay within the footprint of a UK plug.

The main difference between UK wiring and the rest of Euroland is that we only switch the live wire where the foreigners switch both power lines. Hence the need for UK vans to think about polarity when the Euro built ones don't give a monkeys multimeter.

Saty with the Euro plug/socket where you can. The old French ones with the earth pin in the socket are being phased out BUT note that they are not interchangeable so adaptors rule again!

Patrick


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

subfiver said:


> Ted, changing the sockets is a can of worms, there are 6, and difficult to access some of them.
> 
> I 'spose my real question is *why* UK devices are individually fused.
> 
> I could to to Leyroy Merlin next week and get a whole set of new appliances, not of which would be fused. Would there be any difference, electrically, between IK and French specs of the same product ?


Just after WW2 there was (1) a copper shortage and (2) a very large number of houses being built. The UK changed from "star" wiring to "ring main" It uses less copper per outlet but in principle requires a fuse on each appliance as all sockets are equal (also an advantage). It was then that we changed to square pins. The old 15A or 5A sockets were for star wiring.
In a motorhome I do not see that it makes much difference. I would however be unhappy not to have an earth on something like an electric kettle but perhaps with a earth leakage detector it is not so important. If your sockets are German there should be a side contact that makes a proper earth if you use the correct plug. (French 3 pin plugs/sockets have a pin going from the socket to the plug)


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with Raynipper.
I have the same 2pin sockets as you in my German Hobby.
I have 2pin adaptors that fit no problem.
They are available.
I wouldn't go changing the sockets
Ian


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Safariboy, the styles of sockets being discussed here all have an earth contact, just depends which one,as to where and what it is.
Not sure about elsewhere in Europe but in older domestic installations in France you will find a true 2 pin socket outlet which has no earth, the pin spacing and diameter of those is different to the more modern "with earth pin" ones.
Some double insulated appliances are sold here with a simple 2 pin (no earth) plug on them they do fit into the same socket as the earthed variety, most European phone chargers have them.


----------

